# 4" main clean out



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

OK this is embarrassing but I'm going to ask anyway. I'm roughing in a town home where the ground works done and the floor is poured. There's three bathrooms up, two on one side and the 1/2 bath on the other. The plumbers only brought up a 3" under the stairs. Well we all know that will only serve two stools. So, were they going to run the half bath clear across the basement to tie in with the other two baths which is not code? Or were they going to use the 4" main c.o stubbed up in the mechanical room right below? In 12 years of plumbing homes I've never seen anyone use the main c.o. to dump fixtures into. To me it seems fine if you cut close to the floor and used a 4X3 wye with a tom cap on the top of the wye. Any thoughts? Go easy:whistling2:

Shantellees


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

haha that sucks so they brought one 3" stack up from the ground and you have 3 toilets eventually tieing in on the vertical in this case your ****ed so your pretty much going to have to do that I can't see it being that big of a problem as long as the underground is already inspected haha


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah but the up will need to be inspected and they will obviously see that. I do have one more option I didn't mention. The H.O doesn't want the toilet in the basement  and the rough in is right below the half bath. I could just break a little floor and use the toilet line as a stack. I'll wait to hear more from you all.


----------



## Asparta (Mar 12, 2010)

what size is the toilet 90 coming out of the floor in the basement? As long as you dump the three toilets into a 4" pipe you are ok. Make sure the pipe in ground is 4". If it's not, well maybe the HO should have called you first to do the ground work, because he is ****ed now. If you jsut rig it up and something happens down the road, YOU will be resposible becuase you tied into something not right. Cover your ass first.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

haha if you can get away with using the main cleanout then thats what i would do and if you were to break up a floor why not break up the mech room and take another 3" branch off for the stack before the cleanout if possible i don't know whats underground but having a future bath in your basement is always a plus whats the point in having a sink and a shower


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

On the IPC you are allowed up to 5 WC on a 3" and it works beautifully. You could talk to the inspector and ask if in this case you could because the guy that roughed it in did it wrong.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

well i say 5, technically it goes by DFU and a private bath group w/ 1.6 is counted as 5. If all you had on the 3" were WC at 3 Dfu each you could run 5


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

downstream of the 3rd wc is 4"


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah it's a weird deal. I walked through the unit next to it and the ground work was the same. No surprise there. What I really want to do is contact the inspector and ask because there are about 60 finished units that passed the way the other plumbers did it. Thank's for all the responses! 

Shantellees


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What code are you plumbing under? if it's IPC your fine.


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

No I'm under the Minnesota Plumbing code 4715


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

leave an inch and a half, 4x3 bushing, 4" c/o, 4x3 wye, bush the end. :whistling2:


----------



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> leave an inch and a half, 4x3 bushing, 4" c/o, 4x3 wye, bush the end. :whistling2:


That's actually genius! I could do that to the 3" under the stairs and carry the 1/2 bath over. Very creative, way to go outside the box!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

aye yi yi:blink: Sounds like the original plumber realized screw up and ran. CARRY ON MY GOOD MAN


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbup: Its micky mouse but it will save you alot of grief.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

How far away horizontally is the third toilet? I mean, if it's two back-to-back and one directly below you're in trouble. But if one is fifteen feet away you're good (on UPC).


----------

